
Presslabs Dashboard – First Cloud-Native Hosting Platform for WordPress - vtemian
https://www.presslabs.com/blog/presslabs-dashboard-first-cloud-native-hosting-platform-for-wordpress/
======
milero
It comes packed as a k8s app in the Google Cloud Marketplace

